# A few days, catching trout eaters



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hit the NE, and had a fun few days chasing fish. Mostly targeted eyes, but also found large lakers, some steelhead, and a few lost Atlantic’s. I saw one nice brown caught as well, and a feeding chinook cruising the shoreline.

Shiners were around, but unfortunately...planters were the main target for loons, mergansers, terns, and corms. That’s just the air raid, as below is every bit as perilous. 

Caught fish casting, jigging, and drifting. I fished steel for a bit, and got a few on bobbers and beads. Walleye and lake trout came on stickbaits, jigs, and bait. 

*Steelhead*


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

*Walleyes








































*


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

*Lake trout (and more eyes)
*


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice work! Great pictures


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome! You’ll be eating good for awhile!


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

Great pics!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kyle Maliszewski (Jan 10, 2018)

Great haul!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice work!!!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Beast.


----------



## Hollowaychamps (Nov 21, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> *Lake trout (and more eyes)
> *
> View attachment 311514
> View attachment 311516
> ...


Great fish... one of the main reasons I love fishing here in Michigan is we have such a great variety of sport fish to target....I haven't be back to Au Sable for a month because I got sick but while I was there I got these...

Any word if the Steelies are about done...not too many good days left I'm guessing?























Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've heard of good numbers of Steelhead in the river, recently.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I fished it yesterday. There are still fish in the river on the beds. It was a great day.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishing has been good lately. The suckers have cleared out, so you can get at the others now. I’ve been on it the last two weeks, and wasn’t disappointed.

I haven’t fished steel much at all since the opener, but have been focusing on eyeballs. Last Friday, I jigged up a really nice 30”, 10+lber. This week I got a 28”, also on a jig. Limits have been pretty attainable. Beautiful, clean eaters; with some nicer fish in the mix. Been a good spring! A bunch of pics...

Last weekends action:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

This weekend:


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fishing has been good lately. The suckers have cleared out, so you can get at the others now. I’ve been on it the last two weeks, and wasn’t disappointed.
> 
> I haven’t fished steel much at all since the opener, but have been focusing on eyeballs. Last Friday, I jigged up a really nice 30”, 10+lber. This week I got a 28”, also on a jig. Limits have been pretty attainable. Beautiful, clean eaters; with some nicer fish in the mix. Been a good spring! A bunch of pics...
> 
> ...


Nice fish!! Was there last weekend and walleye was snapping good. This weekend seem to slow down quite a bit. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice fish guys! I'm hoping there are still some walleye around this weekend when I get up there! Wasn't able to make it up to the Big A much at all this winter and spring unfortunately.


----------

